# Deck parts for Bolens 1220



## Mike_bytes (Jan 16, 2010)

I purchased a Bolens 1220 tube fram tractor and mower deck separately and am trying to mate the two. I believe that I am missing the lift assemblies that attach to the 1220's frame, as well as the link bar. Any ideas where I might find these?


----------



## jeffsross (Mar 19, 2011)

I would check Sam's Bolens, they seem to a lot of those type of parts...


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

I might have a set of them somewhere. Can you post a picture of your deck, as well as the middle of your tractor, so I can figure out what you need?

Jason


----------

